# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Hilfe

## HonorisCausa

Hallo Leute!

Wenn ihr zwei Minuten Zeit haben solltet, dann wre ich euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr kurz bei der Umfrage teilnehmen knntet:

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=43622

DANKE!!!!

----------

